# 2008 & 2009 Outbackers Rally Map



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great summary!!! Thanks for all the hard work to get this on the map...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob, the new map looks great, thanks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for updating the map, Rob. Looks great!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

fantastic job


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What a dynamite job!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Rob! Thanks for all of your hard work.







It is much appreciated.

Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You're amazing, my friend. Thanks for all you do for Outbackers! My best to Colleen and the kids!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for all your help on this.......

BTW the summer se rally is at 50 now. Thanks again!

G


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Great job on the map as always










Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Now if we only get you back into Canada for a weekend -
















Thor


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Great work on the map! Can I get a 4 added to the number of families attending the Carolina Rally? Thanks a bunch!

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

